# Cop came last night



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

It's after dark and I'm sitting outside in a lawn chair having a beer before bed.
Yesterday was 11th straight day of working
I'm wiped out
My gate was locked
I see a flashlight coming up the driveway
XXXXX County Sheriff's dept he says
I'm friendly come on up
Ok well had a report you were harassing the neighbors daughters
I'm glad you came
We had a 45 minute conversation where we went over all the t posts and fencing she stole from me
Plus all the drug behaviors
The lying
Abusing her kids
The animals
And etc etc etc
He left very well educated
What a life
In almost 60 years I've never called the cops on a neighbor
Never even thought about it
Never had a neighbor call the cops on me
This is really special
6 kids too
6 different baby daddy's
10 different men there in a year
Nobody lasts a month
I don't think this can be beat
But hey if you got a better one let's hear it


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I used to live in an apt.

(Don't be hating, I was young.)

Guy was beating up his girlfriend when I came home one day. The cop followed me up the stairs and pushed me behind him. Told me to stay there on the landing. I heard him ask the girl if he had been beating on her and she of course says no. I sat there on the landing for half an hour.

After it was over I went up to my apt. The dude was outside yelling wanting to know who called the cops. He looked at me and got in my face and yelled at me asking if I had called the cops.

I laid him out with a right Hook. Then I told him to stay down because the right hook "cops" partner name was left jab.

Thankfully, she left the same day. I hope she made out all right after that. Neighbor after that was real nice to me.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've had a couple weird interactions with cops but nothing like that.

Just after we bought this house we came home to find a sheriff car setting in the driveway. He took off like the devil was after him as we were getting out of the car to ask what was wrong. He had left a subpoena on our door with no name or any information. I had to call the sheriff dept to ask what it was all about. Turns out there was a warrant out for one of the people who had lived here recently.

Another time hubby shot a raccoon at our garden property, kind of early morning, after 9:00 am. It is legal to discharge a firearm where we live. He had used a .22. A few hours later, I was at work so it was after 3:00 pm, he was home bringing in laundry from the clothesline in the back yard. A deputy came around the house and into our backyard to question him about the shot he fired that morning. 

There have been other incidents where one of our nasty neighbors called the police for us shooting on our property. One where they lied and said we were shooting at kids playing in the creek. But the raccoon one was the strangest.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I live in a nice, woody neighborhood. The lots are VERY hilly and 3 acres or more. Lots of thick woods and big trees.

About 20 years ago I had set up a small wooden target stand on my property at the base of a hill. The hill is about 50 feet high. Occasionally, my son (around 12 years old) and I would target practice. My target stand was at the base of the hill and shots actually went in the direction of my house (but the bullets went into the dirt at the base of the hill).

A neighbor hated me (and I didn't care much for him either). He had a PhD from LSU, was the ultimate arrogant know-it-all, and thought he was the only person in the area with any intelligence.

So my son and I were shooting one day and a deputy sheriff walked up at the top of the hill. I know him personally a little bit. We stopped shooting and he spoke and looked at our set-up. He smiled and said, "One of your neighbors called us. Y'all's set-up looks safer than where we shoot at the sheriff's department. Y'all have fun."

And he left.

I would have loved to have heard what the neighbor said when he got the sheriff's office report.

(I was friends with the sheriff, who actually lived in my neighborhood. He's gone now---deceased---but I'm friends with our current sheriff, too.)


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

We had the great bulldog caper a few years back. A tired hungry lonesome purebred English bulldog wandered in one day. Nobody dumps an expensive dog like that, and we are a mile away from neighbors any direction. How did it get here? Did everything we could think of to find an owner, failed. Gave the dog to relatives who like bulldogs. 

After a month, here comes a county deputy all but accusing me of stealing the dog. Some of our efforts to find the owner had trickled through to the dumb ******* who left the dog unattended in the yard while at work and was still making payments on him to the breeder. 

My relatives returned the dog after spending a lot of money vetting and outfitting him. And their kids had gotten attached. Never even got a thank you but at least the deputy got a lot nicer after hearing our side of the story. 

We never did figure out how the dog got here from 10 miles away.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MO_cows said:


> We never did figure out how the dog got here from 10 miles away.


Bulldogs can skateboard


----------



## jr23 (Sep 3, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> I've had a couple weird interactions with cops but nothing like that.
> 
> Just after we bought this house we came home to find a sheriff car setting in the driveway. He took off like the devil was after him as we were getting out of the car to ask what was wrong. He had left a subpoena on our door with no name or any information. I had to call the sheriff dept to ask what it was all about. Turns out there was a warrant out for one of the people who had lived here recently.
> 
> ...


did not say how long ago the subpoena was dropped off. if recent or happens to otheres no only notify sheriff that hes gone and your the owners but send registered letter to judge who signed the paper use number and inform judge same thing hes gone you own . might prevent a midnight swat raid looking for guy who did not show for court and warrants out for arrest
sad that LEO often fail to check info even addresses in too many jurisdictions


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It was 30 years ago. Too late to send any letters about it now.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Court date September 1st
She got an initial ex parte that I was stalking her kids
This is a real psychopath 
Thief
Liar
Animal abuser 
Child abuser 
Wish me luck


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

May all the forces be with you.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Sounds like somebody that should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@Elevenpoint, in your area, are you able to file a libel or false report suit against her? Maybe a harassment suit?

If you have your time card from work it would help prove you weren't around to bother her.

I don't know if installing cameras on your house would work to protect you and keep an eye on her. It's something to think about.

I wish you luck, lots of luck. It's hard to fight charges when they are made up by a psychopath.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

MO_cows said:


> We had the great bulldog caper a few years back. A tired hungry lonesome purebred English bulldog wandered in one day. Nobody dumps an expensive dog like that, and we are a mile away from neighbors any direction. How did it get here? Did everything we could think of to find an owner, failed. Gave the dog to relatives who like bulldogs.
> 
> After a month, here comes a county deputy all but accusing me of stealing the dog. Some of our efforts to find the owner had trickled through to the dumb ***** who left the dog unattended in the yard while at work and was still making payments on him to the breeder.
> 
> ...


A lot of people don't seem to realize that quadrupedal locomotion is a standard feature on canines.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Elevenpoint said:


> Court date September 1st
> She got an initial ex parte that I was stalking her kids
> This is a real psychopath
> Thief
> ...


Sounds like it is on.
Yep, even cheap security cameras can be had from ebay or amazon that will be light years better than just a few years ago.
Bad neighbors typically have no geneva code they follow, and if she thinks you are getting the upper hand, then the mysterious stuff starts happening.
Our son bought 4 wireless security wifi cams for his use at about $30 a pop.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

It's hard to prove the negative.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Therein lies the rub.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Cop just left
She said I tried to run 2 of her kids over


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Is she a single mom by chance?
After what you have said here about single moms and how their kids turn out "ruined", I could absolutely believe you've got some neighbor problems on your hands if she is one


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

RJ2019 said:


> Is she a single mom by chance?
> After what you have said here about single moms and how their kids turn out "ruined", I could absolutely believe you've got some neighbor problems on your hands if she is one


6 kids
6 baby daddies


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

She's single
10 men in a year
All have an experation date of 30 days


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

RJ2019 said:


> Is she a single mom by chance?
> After what you have said here about single moms and how their kids turn out "ruined", I could absolutely believe you've got some neighbor problems on your hands if she is one


Explain that


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

She seems to be building up a file of police reports against you.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Elevenpoint said:


> She's single
> 10 men in a year
> All have an experation date of 30 days


Well at least she does take some time off.

Must be Union.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Report her house as a hazardous site due to meth production facility?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Do you have security cameras? I would get a couple of inexpensive ones ASAP if you don't. If you need recommendations let me know.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

The burden of proof should fall on her . . . but we know how that sometimes goes in such situations.

And lawyer up. They cost money but a good one can take care of your problem. Ask me how I know . . .


----------



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

Let us know how it goes on Wednesday! She sounds like a real winner.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

VBF said:


> Let us know how it goes on Wednesday! She sounds like a real winner whiner.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Who owns the house? Trust me she can't own it . I'm just nosey. Had a drug dealer two streets over in a neighborhood where we own 20 houses. Home break-ins. I went through two of his check points. Nephew scared carpless. I told him one more and would buy that rental his mom rents. Tear it down and haul it to the landfill... Problem solved ☺


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

TripleD said:


> Who owns the house? Trust me she can't own it . I'm just nosey. Had a drug dealer two streets over in a neighborhood where we own 20 houses. Home break-ins. I went through two of his check points. Nephew scared carpless. I told him one more and would buy that rental his mom rents. Tear it down and haul it to the landfill... Problem solved ☺


A real estate company that has bad properties that they let anyone lease/rent.
I made an offer on that property when I bought this
But it was in such bad shape I thought nobody would move in it
It's ok for chickens but not people
Floor joists are rotting and floors all out of place
Sewage runs out back no septic
Just a volunteer fire department training house


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Elevenpoint said:


> A real estate company that has bad properties that they let anyone lease/rent.
> I made an offer on that property when I bought this
> But it was in such bad shape I thought nobody would move in it
> It's ok for chickens but not people
> ...


I have found that if no one else responds (Sheriff, Building Inspector, DEA), the Health Department often will when it involves dumping raw sewage. 

@TripleD I have been trying to buy the local drug storehouse property for sometime. But, there are no fewer than 13 owners from the inheritance for a property that is worth less than 50k. It seems rather hopeless. Any advice?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Hiro said:


> I have found that if no one else responds (Sheriff, Building Inspector, DEA), the Health Department often will when it involves dumping raw sewage.
> 
> @TripleD I have been trying to buy the local drug storehouse property for sometime. But, there are no fewer than 13 owners from the inheritance for a property that is worth less than 50k. It seems rather hopeless. Any advice?


Heir properties are a pain!!! My cousin buys timber and there's always someone that controls the roost . Find a good lawyer.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

TripleD said:


> Heir properties are a pain!!! My cousin buys timber and there's always someone that controls the roost . *Find a good lawyer.*


The bolded part is humorous. The first sentence is my conundrum.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

No permits or inspections here
In any place with occupancy permits
It would be condemned and boarded up


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

barnbilder said:


> A lot of people don't seem to realize that quadrupedal locomotion is a standard feature on canines.


Bulldogs don't breath well, they can't take much heat, a 10 mile hike in July would have killed the dog. My in laws have them and the average chihuahua is a better cross country hiker than the average bulldog.

Someone stole the dog and then chickened out and dumped it is my theory.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Hiro said:


> The bolded part is humorous. The first sentence is my conundrum.


Send letters to all 13. Most Will want their cut...


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

TripleD said:


> Send letters to all 13. Most Will want their cut...


Who does the property tax card go to???


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

Elevenpoint said:


> She got an initial ex parte that I was stalking her kids


Exparte orders are the worst. Lawyers who abuse them should be disbarred.

When my ex got out of the nuthouse (and I had moved back into the home to care for the small kids) she managed to get an ex-parte order saying that she could get back into the house.

AND I HAD AN ATTORNEY, and her attorney KNEW it. But still claimed to not be able to get hold of me (living in the house),and of course didnt' mention I had an attorney.




Danaus29 said:


> in your area, are you able to file a libel or false report suit against her? Maybe a harassment suit?


Police don't care. And she obviously has no money to make suing her worth it.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Raw sewage? Yeah, city governments get bent out of shape about that!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Hiro said:


> @TripleD I have been trying to buy the local drug storehouse property for sometime. But, there are no fewer than 13 owners from the inheritance for a property that is worth less than 50k. It seems rather hopeless. Any advice?



You need to tread lightly here. I have come across this before. Like @TripleD said you _MUST _use a lawyer and I would add a title company (if your state allows one). The title company wont do as good as the lawyer though but both together should do just fine. 

Imagine this scenario. You contact all 13 heirs. All agree to sell for a killer price. Lets say 1000/each. So you pay 13k for the house. 

You are excited and giddy. You forget to check all the boxes. 

Title clears with title company. Great news. But after you close you find out that heir 11 and 7 owe child support to the tune of 37k combined. Now you have to pay that. It is not necessarily tied to the land but to the heir instead. The title company may not catch that. The lawyer will. Now you have paid 50k total. 

The the slow moving IRS has money owed and they didn't file a second lien. But since they are federal they still can...after you close. Heirs 3 and 9 didn't pay taxes for the last 3 years for just because. Now you owe another 25k. 

Just saying if that 13 heirs that cant make a decision together on this property they probably wont ever make a decision. You will have some that want a million dollars for it and some that will sell it to you for a dollar. This is the easy part. The hard part is the down and dirty secrets that the other 12 heirs dont know about. 

The best way is to watch the CAD. If they are behind on the taxes then they cant even agree on who pays them. It will get auctioned off. In some states the state/county auction will forgive all the other debts because the state child support and federal (IRS) are slow moving and wont catch the auction and lose out. In Texas, the state auction supersedes Federal and state liens if they dont make it known they have a lien against the property before it is auctioned. 

Let me know if I can help out in any way.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

@TripleD Didnt get a chance to call today but we'll catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@Elevenpoint, if she is living in a falling down house where raw sewage is running into the yard Children's Protective Services might be the ones to call.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

mreynolds said:


> You need to tread lightly here. I have come across this before. Like @TripleD said you _MUST _use a lawyer and I would add a title company (if your state allows one). The title company wont do as good as the lawyer though but both together should do just fine.
> 
> Imagine this scenario. You contact all 13 heirs. All agree to sell for a killer price. Lets say 1000/each. So you pay 13k for the house.
> 
> ...


As I understand, some of the 13 will likely be underage; so they cannot legally sell their share . . . but when they become an adult they can come back at you.

It's almost as if the lawyers make the laws to ensure more legal problems down the road and to make sure that lawyers stay in business. Huh?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

mreynolds said:


> You need to tread lightly here. I have come across this before. Like @TripleD said you _MUST _use a lawyer and I would add a title company (if your state allows one). The title company wont do as good as the lawyer though but both together should do just fine.
> 
> Imagine this scenario. You contact all 13 heirs. All agree to sell for a killer price. Lets say 1000/each. So you pay 13k for the house.
> 
> ...


I've sent letters. I have left phone messages for the party the tax office says pays the property taxes. As far as other liens on the property, I could not care less. I just need ownership long enough to push over the trailer and drop 6 loads of rip rap on the dirt driveway.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

Would title insurance cover an old IRS lien like this? Or the extra heirs?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

boatswain2PA said:


> Would title insurance cover an old IRS lien like this? Or the extra heirs?


It might.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Report her house as a hazardous site due to meth production facility?


Tomorrow morning
I'll let everyone know


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Elevenpoint said:


> No permits or inspections here
> In any place with occupancy permits
> It would be condemned and boarded up


Time to bring in the nasty folk.

There are children involved. Call DFS.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

mreynolds said:


> It might.


Thank you for the most helpful answer! lol


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

boatswain2PA said:


> Thank you for the most helpful answer! lol


Well, each state is different as is each insurer. That would be a question for the title company.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Pony said:


> Time to bring in the nasty folk.
> 
> There are children involved. Call DFS.


Today didn't go good
Het kids lied
Sickening


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Pony said:


> Time to bring in the nasty folk.
> 
> There are children involved. Call DFS.


My sister works for DFS
Customers brother just retired from there
That's what startred all of this
Told her I would get DFS involved


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am so sorry. Get the best lawyer you can afford.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Elevenpoint said:


> Today didn't go good
> Het kids lied
> Sickening


Of course they did. They do what their mother tells them. 

Invest in some video cameras, both on your house and your car. You'll need video evidence if you want to catch them in their lies.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

Get a good lawyer (very, very hard to do. Lots of lawyers, most are terrible)
Get camera's
Never talk to the police


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

boatswain2PA said:


> Get a good lawyer (very, very hard to do. Lots of lawyers, most are terrible)
> Get camera's
> Never talk to the police


It only has to go my way 51%
The judge did not make a decision yesterday 
If he felt it was overwhelming against me he could have made a decision right then
I think he smelled something wrong


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Elevenpoint said:


> It only has to go my way 51%
> The judge did not make a decision yesterday
> If he felt it was overwhelming against me he could have made a decision right then
> I think he smelled something wrong


Judges have pretty good BS detectors. They haven't seen it all but they have seen most of it.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

mreynolds said:


> Judges have pretty good BS detectors. They haven't seen it all but they have seen most of it.


He was fair and even but he detected a BS story and knew I told the truth.
Them? Not that much.
Probably hears at least a case a week


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Elevenpoint said:


> He was fair and even but he detected a BS story and knew I told the truth.
> Them? Not that much.
> Probably hears at least a case a week


I have a good feeling about it. 

When I was 15 a 12 YO girl got pregnant and said I was the father. Her brother was my best friend. No way, no how would I ever do anything like that. It was a big stink for a while until she came clean and named the 18YO down the street. I was mad as heck and asked her why she did that. She said it was because she was scared to tell her parents the truth and knew I wouldn't get too mad at her for it. Her father was ready to kill me. And rightly so IF I had been guilty. 

Maybe those kids are also afraid of her and are afraid what she will do if they dont do as she says. My experience has shown not to judge young ones too much until the real truth comes out. I hope the mama gets her due justice though. You cant just play with people's lives like that.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

mreynolds said:


> I have a good feeling about it.
> 
> When I was 15 a 12 YO girl got pregnant and said I was the father. Her brother was my best friend. No way, no how would I ever do anything like that. It was a big stink for a while until she came clean and named the 18YO down the street. I was mad as heck and asked her why she did that. She said it was because she was scared to tell her parents the truth and knew I wouldn't get too mad at her for it. Her father was ready to kill me. And rightly so IF I had been guilty.
> 
> Maybe those kids are also afraid of her and are afraid what she will do if they dont do as she says. My experience has shown not to judge young ones too much until the real truth comes out. I hope the mama gets her due justice though. You cant just play with people's lives like that.


12 yo is a sweet girl
These kids are pawns to do her dirty work
This isn't a loving healthy emotional mother child bond
It's a trauma bond
They are scared to death of that 325 lb monster


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Elevenpoint said:


> 12 yo is a sweet girl
> These kids are pawns to do her dirty work
> This isn't a loving healthy emotional mother child bond
> It's a trauma bond
> They are scared to death of that 325 lb monster


Sadly, that is often the case. I still feel like you will do fine. Fingers crossed and praying.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

mreynolds said:


> Sadly, that is often the case. I still feel like you will do fine. Fingers crossed and praying.


I told her you will not abuse kids or animals on my watch
She thinks she can do whatever she wants
Not here she wont


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Elevenpoint said:


> I told her you will not abuse kids or animals on my watch
> She thinks she can do whatever she wants
> Not here she wont


I made a comment on a thread awhile back about women raised kids that offended some here
GMI quite a bit
Never my intent
Anybody saw what this is would agree
Every situation?
No
Just most
And this one is an extreme


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I lost the case.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

That is awful


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

painterswife said:


> That is awful


I have 15 days to request a rehearing
I really need to press on
I have plenty of people I can get there in that time
Although I'm not surprised
I put up irrefutable evidence


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Elevenpoint said:


> I have 15 days to request a rehearing
> I really need to press on
> I have plenty of people I can get there in that time
> Although I'm not surprised
> I put up irrefutable evidence


I am so sorry you lost the egregious, frivolous case. 

I wish you all the best in your rehearing.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Pony said:


> I am so sorry you lost the egregious, frivolous case.
> 
> I wish you all the best in your rehearing.


Just called sheriff's office again
Kids left alone


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

One time me at my wife were out in the yard. In drive bunch of car. Told my wife they was State cars. Bunch Guys jump out Rifles and Shotguns. Are you so and so? Yelp.

We have a Man Hunt going on understand you know the hills around here can you help us. Sure thing.

Took them back in there. They told me to go back home. Get home my wife said I didn't know if you was going to stand or run? Woman I was wondering where I was going to be sleeping. I sure wasn't going to run I'm not fast enough to outrun a Bullet.

big rockpile


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Other neighbor sent me a game cam pic of 3 people on his property
The girl is one looking right at the cam for a perfect mug shot
She testified I was on their property at night all the time
Usually liars that accuse you of something are the ones doing that exact behavior


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

In all fairness this 12 year old was coached and instructed how to lie
That's child abuse right there
How traumatic for a 12 year old girl


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You might want to take that comment down. We had an incident like that off of CC. It was over cats, however.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You might want to take that comment down. We had an incident like that off of CC. It was over cats, however.


Big bad man removed it.
Still despise animal and child abusers.
Hope she burns in hell forever.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Depending on your state, a child of 12 CAN be left alone and in charge of younger ids as well


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Terri said:


> Depending on your state, a child of 12 CAN be left alone and in charge of younger ids as well


I used to babysit when I was 11 years old. 

But I was a pretty responsible 11 year old.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

12 year old watching a 1, 3, 6, and 9 year old not good in my book
The house is where the term 
Filth and squalor originated
I've been around the block a few times
Trust me you haven't seen this


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Elevenpoint said:


> 12 year old watching a 1, 3, 6, and 9 year old not good in my book
> The house is where the term
> Filth and squalor originated
> I've been around the block a few times
> Trust me you haven't seen this


Yeah, that's too much for one 12 year old, especially since there are no resources for her to care for them.

And my sitting jobs were no longer than 8 hours, max. That girl is probably on call 24/7


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I did it when I was 11

It was hard work.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

3 people interested in my property since I advertised it 12 hours ago
Done here
I have friends that have 40+ acres with river frontage 
They said move here
Lifelong lease for 0 dollars


----------



## cannonfoddertfc (Dec 20, 2020)

Elevenpoint said:


> 3 people interested in my property since I advertised it 12 hours ago
> Done here
> I have friends that have 40+ acres with river frontage
> They said move here
> Lifelong lease for 0 dollars


Congrats, is it at the fishing hole?








On the water today


A favorite spot. I'll never see another human being here. Very private and peaceful. I needed this.




www.homesteadingtoday.com


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

When I was 7 fended for myself. Stole everything Food and School Supplies.

big rockpile


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

cannonfoddertfc said:


> Congrats, is it at the fishing hole?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Half mile apart from both places
That's the result of the fillets
Cast iron skillet on a Coleman stove
Side of beans too
I'll be 3 minutes out the door to the river😁


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Can you adopt me? Leave all this to me in your will?

Oh. Wait. I am older than you are.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Can you adopt me? Leave all this to me in your will?
> 
> Oh. Wait. I am older than you are.


I was afraid of all the women on here coming after me 
This proves it!
But only Alice and I know how special of a place Oregon County 
The Elevenpoint river
The National Forest
In that area is
Truly like nothing else
But this is really good too


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Can you adopt me? Leave all this to me in your will?
> 
> Oh. Wait. I am older than you are.


Wait a minute
What's wrong with a bit older?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Very big smile and a chuckle.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Very big smile and a chuckle.


Alice and I met around 2008
Looked at a project on her property
But I remember hiking In The woods to a remote cabin down a trail?
Hope my mind isn't slipping.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Elevenpoint said:


> Wait a minute
> What's wrong with a bit older?


4 years isn't much.
You girls usually outlive us boys anyway.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yessir. I still own both properties. 😃


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yessir. I still own both properties. 😃


I might have to make a short road trip.
That was only 13 years ago.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Wow. Longer than I thought. 

I am in Spicewood, Texas, now. Just did an awesome deal and purchased a small property in Llano County. Remodeling and building another small house there.

Never a dull moment!

I hope to get to Missouri after tick season.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Was a long time ago.
We'll talk about a later this year thing on the Elevenpoint.
National Forest.
Plenty out there.
13 years too long.


----------

